# Burned Up Gen 1 MES



## vgene (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey All,
I'm usually a "watcher" - benefiting from you all smarter than me - and grateful for you! 
I couldn't find anything on my issue so here's my deal and question:
I have a 10 yr old Gen 1 MES "electric smokehouse" version which ran out of gas this summer...heating element worked fine, just ordered a sweet looking Auberins WIFI PID to circumvent the control board - using tallbm's input on how to wire in without taking off the back.
As I was working on it though I smelled something that smoked meat shouldn't smell like - horrible "burned plastic" smell...decided to take the back off anyway. 
And, pic 1 shows what was smelling. 1/3 of the insulation in the back and nearly all of the insulation on one side is burned/charred. 
The return wire from the team control unit to the burner was bared midway and arcs (fortunate to only have burned insulation in the unit!).
Now, I'm needing input on:
1. Is this box shot?
2. Is it possible to re-insulate - using what product?
3. Since I'm all wide open, if I re-insulate, can I now just direct wire to the heating element?

The unit has DEFINITELY been "paid off" for years - 100's of loads run through it without trouble. But, if I can save a landfill some content I'm all for it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome to the site - glad you finally decided to join up. To me there comes a point in time where it's just time to let it go. Your MES has served you well and it may be time to upgrade. Unless of course you have an emotional attachment to the unit. My question is did you toss out the meat? 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 13, 2018)

Not sure what you did to cause that failure, but my advice would be to just replace it with an analog MES and connect it to your Auberins  controller. Done.
10 years is a good run. But never beat a dead horse. It's a waste of time.

Probably a MES 30, I don't think they make a MES 40 that's plain old analog.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2018)

Shame about that MES 30 Gen 1.  Worst comes to worst, it will still make a great cold smoker.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2018)

I was thinking , " I'd fix it " but you know , not worth the risk of a fire . Might be things you can't see that could be a problem . I agree with Gary , but if you keep it as a cold smoker , cut the cord off .


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2018)

Morning... I'd replace the wiring with high temp, fiberglass coated wire....  Scrape out the foam and replace with Roxul or fiberglass fiberboard...  Turn on the power and see what the results are...  Then you would know if the thermocouple and snap switch need replacing...  Total cost around $30...   The smoker body looks fine...  That's the expensive part..


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 14, 2018)

Getting ready to convert my Gen 1 MES40 with the auber control. Just looking for the time to do it as I have everything needed. After reading your post I think I will go ahead and pull the back off it and check it out and replace the wires as Dave suggested. I got probably 10yrs out of the old girl and the cabinet is still in prime condition. I will be watching to see how yours turns out.

Barry.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2018)

vgene said:


> Hey All,
> I'm usually a "watcher" - benefiting from you all smarter than me - and grateful for you!
> I couldn't find anything on my issue so here's my deal and question:
> I have a 10 yr old Gen 1 MES "electric smokehouse" version which ran out of gas this summer...heating element worked fine, just ordered a sweet looking Auberins WIFI PID to circumvent the control board - using tallbm's input on how to wire in without taking off the back.
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I think you might be able to salvage what you have. 
I like Dave's suggestion of replacing the damaged wiring which is highly recommended since the old wiring seems to have been causing some burning issues.

Is the insulation completely burned up or is it just the outside of the the insulation?
I ask because if you scrape down into it and a majority of the insulation is not burnt up then I think you just scrape off the burnt stuff and replace with some high temp heater/oven/dryer insulation (see here).

Now if the insulation is completely shot then you may have a problem you didn't consider.  The foam insulation provides the STABILITY and sturdiness of the MES smoker.  With out the dense stiff foam you would just have a wobbly sheet metal box for a smoker.

SO, if you can ensure the integrity of the smoker exists once you remove the burnt out portion of the foam insulation then I think you can just pack in the heater/oven/dryer insulation and be ready to rock again!

While your doing all of this work I would highly recommend you replace the connectors at the heating element and the safety rollout limit switch with hi temp stainless steel onese, these should work: 

These would be better if you have a crimper that can do the job or if you are soldering:

Here are replacement rollout safety limit switches, I would recommend you get a few extra of these as they are delicate and if you loosen the tabs or make them wiggle then they will burn up on you forcing you to replace them anyways, here is one that should fit perfectly and gives your Auber a little leeway to do it's autotune thing should the temp shoot up to about 300F or a little more.  Get these EXACT ones, there is another design that looks the same but actually is not the same and will not work.



Finally,  I have had some luck periodically checking on Craigslist for used MES units and have been able to come across 2 used units for $40-50 that were great rewire projects.  My area may be more densely populated than yours but it never hurts to check and see if someone is unloading an MES for cheap and it doesn't matter if it is electronically failing or not cause you are all ready to do a rewire anyhow and you have current smoker for spare parts like the heating element!  Just some food for thought.

In any case let us know what you find as you investigate more and let us know what you come up with :)


----------



## vgene (Nov 16, 2018)

Great input guys!! Thanks!!
How much Rewire would I need to do if I went w my new PID?
No spray foam would work that I can see. Anyone know of a high temp foam - it would add rigidity to the box (firestop foam days max temp of 150 degrees).


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Not sure what you did to cause that failure, but my advice would be to just replace it with an analog MES and connect it to your Auberins  controller. Done.
> 10 years is a good run. But never beat a dead horse. It's a waste of time.
> 
> Probably a MES 30, I don't think they make a MES 40 that's plain old analog.




Why would you recommend an Analog Masterbuilt Smoker?
Because they're cheaper? Or because there is no insulation in them to catch fire?

No---They don't make an MES 40 that is Analog, but they don't make an MES 30 that is Analog either.
"MES" stands for "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse", and they don't have anything to do with the Analog Masterbuilt Smokers. MES units are ALL Electronic.
I believe after 10 years of good service from a Smoker, I'd be inclined to get one similar to it.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 16, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Why would you recommend an Analog Masterbuilt Smoker?
> Because they're cheaper? Or because there is no insulation in them to catch fire?
> 
> No---They don't make an MES 40 that is Analog, but they don't make an MES 30 that is Analog either.
> ...



Simple Bear, he has an Auburins control. So if he gets a plain analog controlled smoker, he can plug it into the Auburins, set the manual (analog, not digital) control to a setting above his desired temperature, and run the smoker completely temperature controlled by the Auburins.
No fooling around with making the digital bypassed to make a smoker be *cord controlled*.
Plus, it will have the safety thermo disc built into the internals of the analog smoker.
Make sense now?

I can't see resurrecting a 10 year old smoker that is half burned up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Simple Bear, he has an Auburins control. So if he gets a plain analog controlled smoker, he can plug it into the Auburins, set the manual (analog, not digital) control to a setting above his desired temperature, and run the smoker completely temperature controlled by the Auburins.
> No fooling around with making the digital bypassed to make a smoker be *cord controlled*.
> Plus, it will have the safety thermo disc built into the internals of the analog smoker.
> Make sense now?
> ...



OK, I should have known that.
That's kinda what I did with my Pellet Heating stove when I had it.
I cut a Digital thermostat into the little Therm wire that came with it. Then I set the Stove's Therm to 80°.
Then I set my Digital wall Therm to 68°, and it took over completely.
Thanks Sonny!

BTW:  Actually I think "vgene" will be buying a new Gen #2.5 MES 40 to replace his 10 year old Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## vgene (Nov 17, 2018)

Bear's on track:) I'm shopping it - best I've found is $386 on Amazon...
Which makes me look at ALL kinds of other options! Shoot - too many good lookers out there at that price.
Anyone know if the Dyna-Glo 2 door is any good? Sure looks sweet option wise...


----------



## vgene (Nov 17, 2018)

Great input guys!! THANKS!!

Tallbm I’m following all steps you’ve given. 

I first did a temp Rewire to see if all is working and it is with cutting out the control board. 

Insulation’s is shot so ordered a 48”/24” hi temp insulation to replace burned up Insulation. I will have to take one side panel off to re insulate it. H

Ordered new wire, rollouts and connectors. 

All arrives Friday. Hope to rebuild and test w new PID Friday night. May be smoking Saturday??? Might be optimistic:). 

Have venison hanging and 14# of snack sticks frozen all needing smoke!!!

Any further thoughts?

Also bearcarver got me looking at new units...I might be adding a shinny one soon:)


----------



## dr k (Nov 17, 2018)

Sam's Club and Academy sports should have black Friday deals anytime.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2018)

vgene said:


> Bear's on track:) I'm shopping it - best I've found is $386 on Amazon...
> Which makes me look at ALL kinds of other options! Shoot - too many good lookers out there at that price.




Amazon is always sky high on MES units!!!
It's my understanding that Sam's club is running a black Friday special next week for the following at $229 which is $100 off. That is an Awesome Price!!!

https://m.samsclub.com/ip/40-inch-bluetooth-smoker/prod22014799


Bear


----------



## vgene (Nov 17, 2018)

Bear is that a 2.5?


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 17, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: Actually I think "vgene" will be buying a new Gen #2.5 MES 40 to replace his 10 year old Gen #1.



Best choice, if the wallet is fat.
But still needs an AMNPS, doncha think.
Do a package.

Boy, we can sure spend his money.... :confused::eek::rolleyes:


----------



## vgene (Nov 17, 2018)

Appreciate the help on spending:)
Onto multiple amnps units n pellets. 
Your encouragement is always helpful tho:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2018)

vgene said:


> Bear is that a 2.5?



Basically---Slightly different, but exact same interior configuration, which is the important part.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 18, 2018)

vgene said:


> Great input guys!! THANKS!!
> 
> Tallbm I’m following all steps you’ve given.
> 
> ...



Awesome!
With the temp rewire job you have most of it beat.  I think that if you have a good 3 hours or so you can get all the work done.  The work really isn't 3 hours worth but going through this the first time moving slow and steady will ensure you get the job done well.  Word to the wise, if you swap the safety rollout limit switch with one of the new ones you ordered, do NOT lose the screws and/or nuts while working with it hahaha.

Also check out my post https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nd-auber-pid-experience-plug-and-play.258173/
This will give you some info on what to expect when you mess with your Auber PID for the first time.  
It takes it a bit of time on auto tune to do it's thing.  Just be patient.

After the autotune, understand that you now have a NEW smoker.  This means you must learn how this new smoker behaves just like any other new smoker you may have bought or encounter.  Once you do a few smokes, learn some quirks, and make your tweaks you will be unstoppable.  Again this is just the natural progression a person will go through with a new smoker so approach your new setup with this expecation to avoid being discouraged if it isn't 100% perfect the first time you use it.  I would stick to something simple on your first real smoke like a whole chicken or something like that.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2018)

You should end up with a much better smoke for a lot less money...  It's nice to see folks rebuild their smokers...


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm done with this one.
Anything short of totally sandblasting the old one clean is going to stink every time it is heated up.
And it is nearly impossible to sandblast sheet metal without ruining it.
But hey, beat on a dead horse.

Sonny Out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'm done with this one.
> Anything short of totally sandblasting the old one clean is going to stink every time it is heated up.
> And it is nearly impossible to sandblast sheet metal without ruining it.
> But hey, beat on a dead horse.
> ...




Yup---Gotta agree!!
That smell is a lot harder to get rid of than the leftover smell from a couple batches of Smoked Fish, that so many people worry about tainting their smokers.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Amazon is always sky high on MES units!!!
> It's my understanding that Sam's club is running a black Friday special next week for the following at $229 which is $100 off. That is an Awesome Price!!!
> 
> https://m.samsclub.com/ip/40-inch-bluetooth-smoker/prod22014799
> ...



Always know I can count on you when it comes to MES suggestions. 

My dusty trusty MES 30 Gen 1 finally gave it up Sunday while I was smoking a pork butt for the Thanksgiving meal at work. I don't think it is as bad as the OP's issue since there weren't any off putting smells or anything but I'm taking it as an opportunity to add another MES40 to the family and $229 is right in the pricing sweet spot.

I'll try to resurrect the 30 after the holidays are over. I'm guessing it is either the wiring that always seems to fail or the heating element finally gave out after 9 years because everything kicks on but it doesn't heat at all. If it is too far gone for my skills to save then it'll make the best little cold smoking cabinet going.


----------



## vgene (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m with you smokes! Ordered mine first thing when I woke up this morning. Delivered next Wednesday. 
 It I’m resurrecting my old mes 40 as well. Cut out all the burnt stuff, new wiring, and a PID. Should have both running next weekend.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2018)

smokesontuesday said:


> Always know I can count on you when it comes to MES suggestions.
> 
> My dusty trusty MES 30 Gen 1 finally gave it up Sunday while I was smoking a pork butt for the Thanksgiving meal at work. I don't think it is as bad as the OP's issue since there weren't any off putting smells or anything but I'm taking it as an opportunity to add another MES40 to the family and $229 is right in the pricing sweet spot.
> 
> I'll try to resurrect the 30 after the holidays are over. I'm guessing it is either the wiring that always seems to fail or the heating element finally gave out after 9 years because everything kicks on but it doesn't heat at all. If it is too far gone for my skills to save then it'll make the best little cold smoking cabinet going.



Academy Sports and Outdoors seems to be the best MES prices I find online or in any store.  They seem to sell a lot of them.  Check them for sure over this holiday sales weekend :)


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 22, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Academy Sports and Outdoors seems to be the best MES prices I find online or in any store.  They seem to sell a lot of them.  Check them for sure over this holiday sales weekend :)


Yeah. They had an MES 40 for $199 but I'm pretty sure it is the Gen2 which I don't want.


----------

